# My Copper smaragdina pair



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a video of my copper smaragdina pair and for those of you guys that havent seen a copper smaragdina before here it is 
Copper smaragdina is breed using a original willd smaragdina and a show betta to obtain the copper color 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-XYR5cXq2o


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a feisty little lady. Very pretty fish!


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

I approve of this music, my good sir


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> That is a feisty little lady. Very pretty fish!


I think the aggressive one is the male


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely colors on the male!


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Setsuna, you have some gorgeous fish! I was admiring your imbellis as well! One day when I feel my betta keeping skills are solid, we will have to talk :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Setsuna said:


> I think the aggressive one is the male


I was talking about the girl, I promise. The pale one.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I was talking about the girl, I promise. The pale one.


Hahahaha if you say so


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

TeteRouge said:


> Setsuna, you have some gorgeous fish! I was admiring your imbellis as well! One day when I feel my betta keeping skills are solid, we will have to talk :-D


^^ sure thing


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, not to be rude or anything, but why do you post things like this in the "show betta" section?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Just out of curiosity, not to be rude or anything, but why do you post things like this in the "show betta" section?


Lol, I though it mean showing your betta lol


----------

